# Skipper's Adventures - Week 26 Back to Headquarters



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 26


​*


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

How very sassy Skipper is!

Is there anyplace on Earth that he hasn't been to or any daring activity that he hasn't done? He is a know-it-all.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Dare I ask what the latest plan is Skipper :spy: *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Looking very sharp, Skipper!  
I wonder what you have in that briefcase, maybe the CIA top secret UFO files? Who knows!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

A rare photo of our boy Skip for sure. Most at the CIA do not even know who he is. Only the director himself could identify him by sight. All others only know that a secret agent exist's, one who's exploit's are known across the globe, and one who all foreign covert agent's admire, respect, and most of all fear...he doesn't show his face in public often, but when he does, he prefer's....incognito...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

The FBI will be lost without skipper


----------



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

These adventures r so entertaining &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56358;


----------



## SkyBluesMommy (Jul 21, 2012)

Lookin' sharp, Mr. Skipper. I wouldn't want to cause a stir, but could there may be a spray or two of millet in your briefcase?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my Goodness Skipper a new top secret mission can I ask what the mission is you are on. You look really like a real secret agent... Oh the way is there a lot of money in your briefcase to spend while you are there visiting...Nice work Deb...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Juhi said:



How very sassy Skipper is!

Is there anyplace on Earth that he hasn't been to or any daring activity that he hasn't done? He is a know-it-all.

Click to expand...

 Skipper refuses to answer any questions about his work. 



CuteLittleBirdies said:



Dare I ask what the latest plan is Skipper :spy: 

Click to expand...

 You can ask, Miss Lindsey -- but I can't answer!  xoxo Skipper



aluz said:



Looking very sharp, Skipper!  
I wonder what you have in that briefcase, maybe the CIA top secret UFO files? Who knows! 

Click to expand...

 It's a mystery never to be revealed. 



kcladyz said:



The FBI will be lost without skipper

Click to expand...

 FBI? The feds can never compete with Central Intel. 



Sammiejw said:



These adventures r so entertaining ������

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Sammie!



SkyBluesMommy said:



Lookin' sharp, Mr. Skipper. I wouldn't want to cause a stir, but could there may be a spray or two of millet in your briefcase?

Click to expand...

Thank you Miss Julie. Briefcase? I don't know what you are talking about.



LynandIndigo said:



Oh my Goodness Skipper a new top secret mission can I ask what the mission is you are on. You look really like a real secret agent... Oh the way is there a lot of money in your briefcase to spend while you are there visiting...Nice work Deb...

Click to expand...

 Thank you Miss Lyn.
All information is classified and I've sworn to serve, protect and defend the free world. - Skipper



jonah said:



A rare photo of our boy Skip for sure. Most at the CIA do not even know who he is. Only the director himself could identify him by sight. All others only know that a secret agent exists, one who's exploits are known across the globe, and one who all foreign covert agents admire, respect, and most of all fear...he doesn't show his face in public often, but when he does, he prefers....incognito...

Click to expand...

 Randy, you seem to have the best understanding of Skip and his true nature. I do believe Skip's level is above that of the DCI and more on par with the DNI. *


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

He looks great in that hat!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


LindseyLouWho said:



He looks great in that hat!

Click to expand...

 Thank you! *


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

I really have nothing to say but...

:laughing1:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Frankie'sFriend said:



I really have nothing to say but...

:laughing1:
:laughing::laughing::laughing:

Click to expand...

Glad to give you a chuckle! *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

:laughing: How absolute cute!  CIA Budgie Extraordinaire Skip!


----------

